# Reptile Super Show



## more_rayne (Aug 8, 2010)

Went to this at the Pomonoa Fairplex today. Got to play with a Crested Gecko, must get one! Here's some pics from the show. photos


----------



## Peter Clausen (Aug 8, 2010)

We've got a crested gecko. Awesome little hands that curl up when they move. Great little predators with a mouth-first strike that rivals mantises!


----------



## myles (Aug 8, 2010)

some great photos  some stunning bearded dragon colourations too , dont think id be into letting a bird eater walk on me !!


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 8, 2010)

Cool pictures! Looks like a really fun way to spend a Saturday!


----------

